# Birthday cake thats healthier for me?



## Robin (Jun 17, 2010)

Anyone have a recipe for my Dh's birthday tomorrow that won't blow my diet? I'm trying to stay around 1500 calories for the day and low on sugars. He loves chocolate but I don't suppose he'd complain too much if it was something else. Oh and the icing can't be too sweet.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 17, 2010)

Just have a small piece. Is he on a diet, too?
Could always go with a cocoa angel food cake. just google "cocoa angel food cake" and you'll get lots of results.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 17, 2010)

Offer a cup cake. It can be a normal cake and frosting, just in a small package with no leftovers to deal with or resist.


----------



## Constance (Jun 17, 2010)

Use any recipe and substitute Splenda for the sugar, unsweetened applesauce for the oil, and ice it with sugar-free Cool Whip. You can rev up the Cool Whip with a little Vanilla or almond flavoring if you wish.
To make even healthier, substitute whole wheat flour for 1/2 or 2/3 of the flour. It will be a heavier cake, but will be moist and delicious.


----------



## Robin (Jun 17, 2010)

Wyogal said:


> Just have a small piece. Is he on a diet, too?
> Could always go with a cocoa angel food cake. just google "cocoa angel food cake" and you'll get lots of results.


 
No he's not on a diet.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 17, 2010)

Then just don't eat a big piece and make him his favorite. It's HIS birthday!


----------



## MostlyWater (Jun 18, 2010)

I started offering a dinner OR a cake, not both.  And we also put out a special Happy Birthday tablecloth for the entire day, so the Birthday Boy or Girl doesn't feel gypped.

That said, either buy or make a fattening cake, eat a small amount, and send the rest to work or to a neighbor or relative.  Barring that, make a very small cake, like half or a third of a recipe.  Or would he prefer pie or ice cream?

There are ways around this !!!


----------



## Robin (Jun 18, 2010)

We ended up going out to eat so he got his cake and I got to suffer watching him eat it.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 18, 2010)

This is only my opinion, but...

Are you prepared to not ever eat anything that you like, for the rest of your life?  Are sweets going to be off limits for good?

Take it from someone who has lost a lot of weight and gained it back.  Every diet before has been deprivation, severely limiting what I allowed myself to eat.  I, like you would try to make everything "healthier" with applesauce and sugar substitutes, only to have a treat that was less than stellar (APPLESAUCE DOES NOT EQUAL OIL!), so even though I had just consumed a healthier treat, I still felt deprived.  You know what?  I lost a bunch of weight, but when I reached my goal, it started slowly coming back, because I couldn't live that way for the rest of my life.

I am in the process of losing weight again, I have lost 55 lbs. since mid january.  I decided early on that I would not deprive myself.  80% of the time I eat what I should, try to keep everything in check, but not micromanage calories.  20% of the time I give myself some freedom, this is where special events can fit in, dinners out can fit in, and ice cream craving can fit in.  

I love to bake, but only bake when we are having company, or going to someone's house.   I don't want leftovers hanging around.  I bake with butter, oil, real sugar.  When I do have a dessert, I want it to be great since I don't eat this sort of thing every day.  For me it is all about balance.  I hope the weight stays off this time.

This isn't meant to be a lecture, you are free to do what you want, it was meant to give a little advise from someone who has lost large amounts of weight twice and gained it back.


----------



## Robin (Jun 18, 2010)

No I know what your saying. But on the other hand if I can make something healthier that tastes just as good, why not do that ya know? Like I said we ended up going out. DH wanted to dine out. I ended up going over my calories goal today too. But thats because we went to Golden Corral and a buffet is just too damn tempting. I was being very reserved but I also gave in at breakfast time and got mcdonalds. I had no idea two small burritos packed a huge calorie punch!


----------



## bakechef (Jun 18, 2010)

Robin said:


> No I know what your saying. But on the other hand if I can make something healthier that tastes just as good, why not do that ya know? Like I said we ended up going out. DH wanted to dine out. I ended up going over my calories goal today too. But thats because we went to Golden Corral and a buffet is just too damn tempting. I was being very reserved but I also gave in at breakfast time and got mcdonalds. I had no idea two small burritos packed a huge calorie punch!



Don't beat yourself up!  My partner gets a golden corral craving once in a while too!  If I overindulge, I just get back on track the next day.  One day "off the wagon" won't cause weight gain.  

Food has been such a struggle for me.  It has taken quite a while to not feel guilty or defeated after eating "the bad stuff".  I have lightened up a few recipes, and they turned out quite well, but when it comes to baking, I don't mess with the formula, it is too easy to mess up the chemistry, and I am so picky about texture and flavor in baked goods.

Good luck on the weight loss.


----------

